
CDC Unpublished Data Comparing Vaccinated vs. Unvaccinated Obtained via FOIA [pdf] - mindfulgeek
https://childrenshealthdefense.org/wp-content/uploads/Vaxxed-Unvaxxed-Full-Presentation-Parts-I-VI.pdf
======
loons2
The title is essentially clickbait... which doesn't negate the content.

I didn't go through and look at all of them, but here are 4 of the source
studies which certainly didn't require any FOIA.
[https://doi.org/10.1080/02772240701806501](https://doi.org/10.1080/02772240701806501)
[https://doi.org/10.1080/15287394.2010.519317](https://doi.org/10.1080/15287394.2010.519317)
[https://academic.oup.com/cid/article/54/12/1778/455098](https://academic.oup.com/cid/article/54/12/1778/455098)
[https://www.ebiomedicine.com/article/S2352-3964(17)30046-4/a...](https://www.ebiomedicine.com/article/S2352-3964\(17\)30046-4/abstract)

------
gus_massa
Most of the slides are cherrypicked articles in PubMed. Is there some new
information?

~~~
mindfulgeek
The slides that state they were unpublished and obtained via FOIA. The first
slide is one example and there are more as you scroll.

~~~
gus_massa
The first one is the abstract of:

> _Verstraeten, T., Davis, R. L., Gu, D., & DeStefano, F. (2000). Increased
> risk of developmental neurologic impairment after high exposure to
> thimerosal-containing vaccine in first month of life. In Proceedings of the
> Epidemic Intelligence Service Annual Conference (Vol. 49). Centers for
> Disease Control and Prevention._

If you want a better link to read it: [http://mercury-
freedrugs.org/docs/00mmdd_EISAbstractSubmissi...](http://mercury-
freedrugs.org/docs/00mmdd_EISAbstractSubmission_IncreasedRiskOfDevelopmentalNeurologicImpairmentAfterHighExposureToThimerosal-
containingVaccine_.pdf)

I thinks it's not necessary to get if by a FOIA. Asking nicely for the 2000
year proceeding should be enough.

It's not unpublished data of the CDC. Someone send a poster or small
presentation for a conference. The peer review before the conference varies a
lot, in some conferences it is very strict, in other it is almost inexistent.
Is the full data analysis published somewhere?

They found ~4000 kids with problems. How many unvaccinated kids with problems
can you find in Canada in the '90 to compare?

